# My favorite bike photos



## ida25xang (Mar 8, 2011)

MY favorite bike photos


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh nice. Do you have a bike or is this wishful thinking?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Couldn't resist - a bike is a bike is a bike ;-)










I renovated this one (above) from the rusty, sad-looking wreck below:


----------



## SHauzelSailo (Mar 9, 2011)

Waaauuuu!

Ride lucky.
Be lucky.
S. Hauzel Sailo


----------



## Susan Petrone (Jun 7, 2010)

Simon Haynes said:


> Couldn't resist - a bike is a bike is a bike ;-)


That' what I think about when I think of bikes.


----------



## wolfy (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic selection!

Here are mine

my bike









and my car









Motors are my toys since I dont get to use them much!

Do you own any of the above bikes??

Kindest wishes

James R. Kitney


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm hoping to get a motorcycle license and purchase a Honda Shadow Phantom someday. That's one of my dreams!


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

This is my first motorbike. It's a 1949 Simplex Servi-Cycle I bought in 1955.


----------



## Maxinfo (Apr 14, 2011)

This is looking really so rocking bike i like it so much i want to buy this bike on my next bday


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love bikes and scooters.  I have an aviator gray Vespa GTV and an Electra Black Betty.  Iwill post picks later when I get on my iMac.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooh, I'm liking the red one at the top of the page. Hubby soooo badly wants a motorcycle.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the one on the right in the 3rd post.


----------

